# Biologische Schneckenbekämpfung



## Wetterleuchten (2. Juni 2019)

Mich würde jetzt einfach mal interessieren, wie ihr das so handhabt, __ Schnecken empfindliche Kulturen giftfrei durchzubringen, mit welchem Aufwand und mit welchen kurz- bis langfristigen Entwicklungen über die Jahre. Dieser thread soll so eine Art (nicht repräsentativen) Überblick geben, wer das überhaupt praktiziert, wie und mit welchem Erfolg. Und es soll auch Leute wie mich ermutigen, das mal konsequent durchzuziehen.

Im Frühbeetkasten hatte ich noch Ferramol angewendet, nach dem Abbau in der Freiland-Gemüsekultur aber darauf verzichtet. Folglich waren Kohlrabi und Brokkoli deutlich angefressen. War jetzt nicht wirklich schlimm, ich hatte ohnehin eine gewisse Überproduktion an Jungpflanzen und wusste schon gar nicht mehr, wohin damit 

Trotzdem habe ich, als auch noch die Stangenbohnen gesteckt waren, angefangen, morgens vor der Arbeit in der Umgebung des Gemüsebeets Steine und Mulch umzudrehen und Töpfe und Kübel abzusuchen. In knapp einer Woche machte ich ca. 200 bis 300 Weg- und Ackerschnecken dingfest. Die weniger werdenden Fraßschäden schienen anzuzeigen, dass der größte Schneckendruck ums Beet herum beseitigt war.

Gestern kamen die ersten Bohnenkeimlinge raus und meine Nervosität ging durch die Decke. Also kaum dass es dunkel war nochmal ne Runde drehen. Der erste, der mir am Beet durch den Lichtstrahl der Taschenlampe kroch, war ein fast ausgewachsener Schnegel und ich war gottfroh, dass ich keinen Ferramolwall um die Bohnenstangen hatte. Auf dem Beet dann eine kleine Nacktchneckenarmee, zwei oder drei der Bohnenkeimlinge waren schon nicht mehr zu retten. Aber ich hab genug zum nachstecken 
Heute morgen keine weiteren Fraßschäden. Aber das wird jetzt wohl bis auf weiteres meine Abendbeschäftigung werden.

Mein Sohn, der Profigärtner, schwört indessen auf Kulturführung: Hochbeete (bisschen blöd bei Stangenbohnen), mulchen mit Sägemehl und den Eissalt opfern oder gleich zur Ablenkung pflanzen.

Sägemehl wäre für mich vielleicht eine Option, dann müsste ich nur noch die absammeln, die durchkommen. Sohnemann meint, es hielte Ackerschnecken auf, spanische Wegschnecken eher nicht.


----------



## troll20 (2. Juni 2019)

Wenn schon biologisch dann konsequent. 
Also die Natur machen lassen und Frassfeinde sogar unterstützen. 
So das ein Gleichgewicht entsteht, dann sollte es von alleine passen. Ab und an werden zwar bestimmte Arten Stärker anzutreffen sein, aber das regelt die Natur von alleine.


----------



## senator20_2000 (2. Juni 2019)

Ganz einfach die __ schnecken an Koiˋs verfüttern...  aber ich hab dieses Jahr außer Weinbergschnecken noch keine anderen gehabt. Selbst vor ausgewachsenen Weinbergschnecken macht unser 75cm kein halt....
aber das ist bei unserem sandigen Boden auch kein wunder, da er einfach zuwenig wasser speichert, nun meine Frage was für Boden habt ihr?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Juni 2019)

Hi Beate,

spanischen __ Nacktschnecken sind bei mir im Garten und auch rundum  seit 3-4 Jahren kaum noch zu sehen. Der letztjährige heiße, trockene Sommer hat dann auch noch aus denen die die Igel und Rabenkrähen übriggelassen haben zum Großteil "luftgetrocknete Salami" gemacht. Dieses Jahr hab ich erst 2 "größere" Exemplare gefunden und wie die __ Kartoffelkäfer als Dünger in den Teich werfen müssen

MfG Frank


----------



## Wetterleuchten (3. Juni 2019)

Aber der Reihe nach

@senator20_2000
Mit Heidesand kann ich nicht dienen, mein Boden ist das glatte Gegenteil: schwer, lehmig, sehr gut wasserspeichernd. Schwarzwald eben und über Regenmangel können wir uns auch weniger beklagen als die meisten anderen in D. Weinbergschnecken, überhaupt Gehäuseschnecken sind bei mir tatsächlich kein Problem, weil wir kalkarmen Boden haben.  Koi oder sonstige Fische hab ich keine, nur __ Molche und wenn die __ Schnecken fressen wollten, brauchen sie sich nur im Teich an den zahlreichen Spitzschlamm- und Posthornschneckennachwuchs halten. Die haben glaub ich wenig Lust auf Schleimbiester.



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> spanischen __ Nacktschnecken sind bei mir im Garten und auch rundum seit 3-4 Jahren kaum noch zu sehen.


Da würde ich ja auch gerne hin wollen, aber ich bin da eher pessimistisch. Dafür sind wohl die Distanzen zwischen "unbehelligtem Unkraut-/Heckenbereich" und Kulturflächen zu gering in meinem Garten. "Düngen" mag ich meinen Teich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt, ich bevorzuge das Tauschgeschäft Brennesseln und Beinwell aus Gräben und von Hundespazierstrecken gegen Schnecken, was für mich ganz praktisch ist weil ich meist mehr von den Pflanzen für Mulch und Jauche brauch, als mein kleiner Garten liefern kann.

@troll20
Dass es mir hier speziell um ein paar Quadratmeter  _Kultur _statt Natur geht, ist aber schon klar?  Stangenbohnen, Liebstöckel und Brokkoli sind in unserer Natur ja völlig unüblich aber halt seeeehr beliebt bei unseren natürlichen Schleimern. Also ganz ohne Eingriff geht das nicht, wenn man mehr sehen will als abgefressene Keimlinge. Als natürliche Feinde sehe ich bei mir aktuell nur die __ Tigerschnegel und um die mache ich mir keine Sorgen denen gehts gut, die haben jede Menge Unterschlüpfe und Futter. Igel evtl. auch, aber ich habe den Eindruck dass die bei uns nur sehr sporadisch unterwegs sind. Ob das an der hohen Katzendichte in meiner Gegend oder an etwas anderem liegt, weiß ich nicht.
Von ein paar Beeten und Kübeln abgesehen, lässt sich die Garten-Gesamtsituation am ehesten so beschreiben:
 

Zwischenstand bis jetzt:
In direkter Umgebung des am meisten gefährdeten Beets bis jetzt zwei Schnegel entdeckt und natürlich in Ruhe gelassen. Die scheinen ortstreu zu sein oder immer um die gleiche Zeit die gleiche Strecke abzuarbeiten. Ähnliches scheint auch für die Acker- und Wegschnecken zu gelten. Von daher stellt sich vielleicht gerade sowas wie ein räumlich sehr eng begrenztes "Gleichgewicht" ein. Mal schauen wieviele "Nachrücker" aus dem Unterholz sich auf den Weg machen und wieviel Appetit die Schnegel haben.
Bodendeckende Pflanzen, Stein- und Totholzhaufen und sonstige "naturnahe Bedingungen" sind halt nicht nur toll für Insekten, Ohrenzwicker __ Asseln, __ Tausendfüßler, Igel, Vögel und sonstige Kleintiere sondern auch für Schnecken. Man kann das eine nicht ohne das andere haben.
Spanische Wegschnecken schleimen bei Berührung wirklich extrem im Gegensatz zur genetzten Ackerschnecke. Dass Igel erstere eher nicht fressen wollen kann ich absolut nachvollziehen.
Ziel ist nach wie vor, das Gemüse rein mechanisch soweit groß zu bekommen, dass ihm "normaler" Schneckenfraß nicht wirklich was anhaben kann.


----------



## Ls650tine (3. Juni 2019)

Wenn es sich nur um ein "paar" qm Nutzgarten handelt, mach doch einen Schneckenzaun. Das Bild ist von 2013 und ich hatte nur im ersten Jahr "Restschnecken" Alles ohne Chemie  
Und in meinen Blumenrabatten sammel ich weiterhin ab. 
Und wie schon Frank schrieb... auch hier bei Stuttgart gab es wirklich wenig __ Schnecken die letzten 2 Jahre.


----------



## troll20 (3. Juni 2019)

Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Dass es mir hier speziell um ein paar Quadratmeter _Kultur _statt Natur geht, ist aber schon klar?


Jein mein Beitrag war in dem Fall eher allgemein gehalten, denn auch andere die über die Suche hierher finden, sollten darüber nachdenken. 

Und vor allem war es in keinem Fall böse gemeint


----------



## Wetterleuchten (3. Juni 2019)

Neenee René, ich hab das nicht böse verstanden und auch meinerseits nicht so gemeint. 
Für mich ist das ja so eine Art "Forschungsprojekt" (aber eins meiner Lieblingsgemüse möchte ich dafür höchst ungern opfern. Es stimmt, Natur machen lassen, da bin ich ganz bei dir und unterm Strich macht sie ja auch alles richtig. Problematisch wird halt, wenn einem das Ergebnis nicht passt, dann kann die Enttäuschung übel werden. Ich versuche jetzt halt so eine Art win/win-Situation zu erreichen. Und ja, andere, die was über "Schädling"sbekämpfung suchen, dürfen da ruhig auch drüber nachdenken. 

@Ls650tine

Hm, ja Schneckenzaun, war ich ja immer im Zwiespalt, ob sich der Aufwand lohnt. Andererseits halten die Dinger ja auch ewig.


----------



## Ls650tine (3. Juni 2019)

Ja, hab ich mich auch gefragt, ob sich die Ausgabe für den Zaum rechnet. Und Läuse an den Bohnen hab ich trotzdem 
Aber... da der ganze Ärger mit den __ Schnecken ausbleibt ... macht sich das Ganze wieder profitabel... für mein Nervenkostüm


----------



## Vogel (11. Juni 2019)

Ich hab ehrlich gesagt kein Problem mit __ Schnecken. Wenn es so warm ist gibts bei uns kaum __ Nacktschnecken. Um meine geliebten Beete habe ich Metallzäune angebracht. Die sind hübscher als das grüne Plastik, was man üblicherweise sieht, und die Schnecken werden nicht getötet. Sie schaffen es einfach nicht über den Zaun und kriechen dann zum Nachbar.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (13. Juni 2019)

Den Schneckenzaun habe ich inzwischen ernsthaft ins Auge gefasst. Ist halt ein mittlerer Umbau, weil das Gemüsebeet quasi aus einem alten Komposthaufen "gewachsen' ist. Geht nur im frühen Frühling oder Spätherbst und dann muss ich auch dran denken.
Bis dahin sammle ich halt ab. Die Anzahl der Acker- und Wegschnecken hat nach der Großaktion am Anfang deutlich abgenommen und tagelang war Ruhe. Dann in einer knappen Woche Regenwetter, kam nochmal ordentlich was zusammen. Von ca 50 Bohnenpflanzen musste ich 4 o. 5 Stück ersetzen, das finde ich jetzt absolut verkraftbar, die paar Löcher in den Blättern der Überlebenden auch.

Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich mit zerkleinerten Beifuß und Farnkraut gemulcht. Das schien sie einige Zeit fernzuhalten. Stört sie aber nicht mehr, wenn der Mulch sich zersetzt. Muss also ständig nachgeliefert werden. Mulch, der sich langsamer zersetzt, hilft vermutlich auch nur in trockenem Zustand, aber ohne Regen eh wenig __ Schnecken. 
Dann hatte ich gelesen, Schnecken verabscheuten Schafwolle. Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich hatte in einer Ecke einen Rest kardierte Bergschafwolle ausgelegt. Da kriechen die gnadenlos drauf rum. 

Ansonsten, Bilanz immer noch positiv.


----------



## Tyrano86 (13. Juni 2019)

Hi,

ich würde auch gerne einen Schneckenzaun in den Beeten installieren. Leider Düngen wir mit Kompost und im Kompost sind leider sehr viele Ackerschnecken. Macht also keinen Sinn, wenn bei uns der Kompost genutzt werden soll. Aber an sich bestimmt die beste Sache um die __ Schnecken mit in folge Jahren wenig Aufwand los zu werden.

Wie schonmal erwähnt gehe ich momentan alle paar Nächte abends mit der Taschenlampe durch den Garten .


----------



## nuggeterbse (13. Juni 2019)

Hallo Daniel,
ich bin absolut bei Dir und Deiner Taschenlampe
Bin aber jetzt etwas im Zwiespalt......
Ich habe jetzt endlich mal eine __ Erdkröte---- seit ca. 3 Wochen ( erstmals gesehen) kann natürlich sein, daß sie schon länger da ist und ich sie noch nie bemerkt habe.
__ Tigerschnegel, __ Schnecken mit Haus, Weinbergschnecken (habe ich eh nur 1- 2 ) die dürfen bleiben.
AAAber, geht die Kröte auch an die orange-braunen Schnecken? Oder kann ich denen bei meiner Abendlichen Taschenlampenrunde auf den Pelz rücken?
Möchte ja nun nicht,daß die Kröte nichts zu fressen hat, bzw. dadurch abwandert....
Könnt Ihr helfen?

LG Michi


----------



## Wetterleuchten (14. Juni 2019)

Hi Daniel,

Jetzt muss ich doch mal nachfragen: Komposthaufen oder Thermokomposter? Nachdem mein Kompost immer mehr ausuferte, und mir in meinem kleinen Garten zu "unhandlich" wurde, hab ich mal 30 Euro in die Hand genommen, und mir nen ganz einfachen "Thermo"komposter aufgestellt, inzwischen noch einen zweiten. Da kriechen oben drauf, wo das frische Zeug liegt auch immer die __ Schnecken rum. Noch toleriere ich das, weil sie ja Zerkleinerer sind, obwohl immer gewarnt wird, dass sie auch Eier legen und nicht alle durch die Hitze zerstört werden.
Aber ich halte das Risiko für nicht soooo groß. Oft hab ich mehr Kompost unten drin, als ich aktuell gerade brauche, den lagere ich in leeren Erdesäcken zwischen. Im Herbst entnehme ich den kompletten fertigen Kompost und was ich nicht direkt brauche, kommt für den Frühling auch in Säcke. Wenn der Kompost mit entwicklungsfähigen Schneckeneiern belastet wäre, müssten in den Säcken früher oder später ja welche rumkriechen oder wenigstens Schleimspuren sichtbar sein. Da ist aber nix.
Ich denke, das funktioniert ganz gut.

Hi Michi,

Ich glaube, der Schneckenappetit von __ Kröten wird ziemlich überschätzt. Die fressen auch __ Würmer, Raupen, __ Spinnen und Insekten. Was halt gerade da ist. Alle Schnecken erwischt du eh nicht und so ne Kröte kriecht auch dort rum, wo du gar nicht hin kommst


----------



## Lion (14. Juni 2019)

hallo Beate,
da Kaffeesatz ja ein gutes Düngemittel sein soll habe ich im letzten Jahr angefangen,
diesen auf meine Blumenbeete zu verteilen und siehe da, habe auch keine __ Schnecken
mehr gesehen.  Ich denke, dass der Geruch den Schnecken nicht gefällt.
Falls Kaffesatz auch als Dünger für Gemüsebeete gut ist, probiere es doch einfach mal aus.

Viel Erfolg wünscht Lion


----------



## Tyrano86 (14. Juni 2019)

nuggeterbse schrieb:


> Hallo Daniel,
> ich bin absolut bei Dir und Deiner Taschenlampe
> Bin aber jetzt etwas im Zwiespalt......
> Ich habe jetzt endlich mal eine __ Erdkröte---- seit ca. 3 Wochen ( erstmals gesehen) kann natürlich sein, daß sie schon länger da ist und ich sie noch nie bemerkt habe.
> ...



*Meine gelesen zu haben das Erdkröten die spanischen eher meiden. ABer die finden sicher genügend andere Schnecken und Nahrung.*


[


Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Hi Daniel,
> 
> Jetzt muss ich doch mal nachfragen: Komposthaufen oder Thermokomposter? Nachdem mein Kompost immer mehr ausuferte, und mir in meinem kleinen Garten zu "unhandlich" wurde, hab ich mal 30 Euro in die Hand genommen, und mir nen ganz einfachen "Thermo"komposter aufgestellt, inzwischen noch einen zweiten. Da kriechen oben drauf, wo das frische Zeug liegt auch immer die Schnecken rum. Noch toleriere ich das, weil sie ja Zerkleinerer sind, obwohl immer gewarnt wird, dass sie auch Eier legen und nicht alle durch die Hitze zerstört werden.
> Aber ich halte das Risiko für nicht soooo groß. Oft hab ich mehr Kompost unten drin, als ich aktuell gerade brauche, den lagere ich in leeren Erdesäcken zwischen. Im Herbst entnehme ich den kompletten fertigen Kompost und was ich nicht direkt brauche, kommt für den Frühling auch in Säcke. Wenn der Kompost mit entwicklungsfähigen Schneckeneiern belastet wäre, müssten in den Säcken früher oder später ja welche rumkriechen oder wenigstens Schleimspuren sichtbar sein. Da ist aber nix.
> Ich denke, das funktioniert ganz gut.




Also wir haben seit Jahrzehnten einfach einen ca 2 m breiten und 3,5 m langen Bereich den wir als Komposthaufen nutzen. Es kommt natürlich weniger Sauerstoff in den Haufen, da sind kleinere sicher besser geeignet. ICh schichte 2 mal im Jahr etwas um und kalke auf. Auch auf diesem Haufen sind immer sehr viele Ackerschnecken vorhanden(die ich absammel, es sind nur soviele das ich sowieso nie alle erreiche). DIese werden auch sehr sicher dort Ihre Eier ablegen und auch in diesem Haufen zum Winter hin überwintern. Ich denke schon das da einige Eier überleben, vll sterben bei dir ja einige Schnecken, da sie in den Säcken keine frische Nahrung haben oder die Schnecken sind so klein das sie rauskriechen und keine sichtbaren Schlemspuren haben? Vll findest du da mehr heraus.

Die Lagerung der Säcke wie bei dir ist sicher gut, bei mir nicht so umsetzbar, da ich keinen Platz un Säcke hätte um die Erde so zu lagern, bei mir lagert der frische und reife KOmpost einfach vorgezogen auf einem Haufen, wo wir im Frühling Kartoffeln Pflanzen um den Platz zu nutzen.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (14. Juni 2019)

Lion schrieb:


> da Kaffeesatz ja ein gutes Düngemittel sein soll habe ich im letzten Jahr angefangen,
> diesen auf meine Blumenbeete zu verteilen und siehe da, habe auch keine __ Schnecken
> mehr gesehen.


Den hast du nicht flächendeckend sondern eher als Barriere um gefährdete Pflanzen oder einfach locker verstreut? 
Jetzt wo du das erwähnst, fällt mir nämlich wieder ein, dass ich mal gesammelten Kaffeesatz auf einem frisch geharkten und eingesätem Beet verteilte um unsere und Nachbars Katzen zu vergrämen. Die hielten die fein krümelige Erde nämlich für ein super Katzenklo. Katzen vergrämen hat prima funktioniert, mit Schnecken könnte ich das auch mal probieren.
Allerdings hatte sich damals auch gezeigt dass der viele Kaffee den Sämlingen nicht wirklich gut tat. Aber bei ausgewachsenen Pflanzen sieht das ja auch wieder anders aus.
Grundsätzlich muss man wohl aufpassen, dass der Boden nicht zu sauer wird. Aber manche Pflanze mögen das ja auch.



Tyrano86 schrieb:


> bei mir lagert der frische und reife KOmpost einfach vorgezogen auf einem Haufen, wo wir im Frühling Kartoffeln Pflanzen um den Platz zu nutzen.


Und ganau da ist bei mir der einzige Weg, auf dem man überhaupt noch hin und her gehen kann
Ich finde, an unseren Beispielen sieht man prima, wie unterschiedlich Gärten und ihre Abläufe sein können, und dass es manchmal schwer sein kann, Tipps und Abläufe einfach zu kopieren. Dass man schauen muss, die individuelle "Gartenpersönlichkeit" in ein harmonisches Gleichgewicht zu bekommen. Wie beim Teich auch.


----------



## Lion (14. Juni 2019)

Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Allerdings hatte sich damals auch gezeigt dass der viele Kaffee den Sämlingen nicht wirklich gut tat.
> 
> Dass man schauen muss, die individuelle "Gartenpersönlichkeit" in ein harmonisches Gleichgewicht zu bekommen. Wie beim Teich auch.



hallo Beate,
ich habe nicht gesagt,   *viel

sondern *wie Du selber schreibst,  *Individuell*  auf deinen Garten abgestimmt,  und das mußt Du selber herausfinden.

Wichtig ist das Ergebnis. 
Gutes Gelingen und berichte uns, was am Ende geholfen hat.

VG. Lion


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Juni 2019)

apropos "biologische Nacktschneckenbekämpfung"

ein sehr wirksames Mittel gegen "Schleimer" hat Mann/Frau doch eigentlich immer zur Hand

einen Schuh am Fuß und das Körpergewicht

MfG Frank


----------



## Wetterleuchten (21. Juni 2019)

Genau. Damit tret ich dann auf meinen Bohnen und Tomatenkübeln rum


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Juni 2019)

Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Genau. Damit tret ich dann auf meinen Bohnen und Tomatenkübeln rum



die __ Schnecken soll man ja auch matschen bevor sie überhaupt am Grünzeug hochklettern

MfG Frank


----------



## Eva-Maria (23. Juni 2019)

ich habe jetzt seit gut 5 Jahren Weinbergschnecken, im letzten Jahr waren es ungefähr 70 Stück. Sie lieben die Gelege von __ Nacktschnecken und wir hatten nicht sehr viele, hat sicherlich auch an der Hitze gelegen. Dieses Jahr hatte ich bis dato vielleicht 5. Nach wie vor viele Weinberger im Garten, auch schon junge Weinberger aus dem letzten Jahr


----------



## admh (23. Juni 2019)

Im vorletzten Jahr (und davor) hatten wir immer Massen an __ Nacktschnecken. 
Das heiße Jahr 2018 hat sie wohl dezimiert. In diesem Jahr habe ich kaum welche gesehen. Dafür sind die Weinbergschnecken auf dem Vormarsch. 

Aktuell haben meine Mohnpflanzen dank der Entwicklung eine reelle Überlebenschance. Die Nacktschnecken haben den __ Mohn immer gern als Erstes verspeist. Die Weinbergschnecken mögen gern andere Sachen.

VG Andreas


----------



## Tyrano86 (25. Juni 2019)

Meine Weinbergschnecken sind total verückt nach meinen größeren Fingerhüten. die Knabbern und löchern wegen Nahrungsmangel viele der unteren Blätter an, die Schäden halten sich trotzdem sehr in Grenzen, mich stört das nicht, es ist halt keine Arztpraxis. Die spanischen haben im Gegenzug ja wirklich einen gesegneten Appetit.


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Feb. 2020)

... was ich schon immer über '__ Tigerschnegel' wissen wollte:
https://www.mein-schoener-garten.de...schnegel-gegen-schneckenplage-im-garten-25036


----------



## Patrick K (2. Feb. 2020)

Hi, als ich noch in meinem Häuschen gewoht habe und abends die Blumen im Hof goss, konnte ich mit der Dämmerung auch die roten Nacktschneken begrüßen, in den Bestzeiten, haben sich jede Nacht ca. 20 verabschiedet. Ich vermute ich habe mir die Schneckenplage mit der Blumenerde eingeschleppt, nach zwei Jahren, konsequenter Scharfer Klinge, war dann Schluss mit der Plage....


Wie bekommt man eigentlich wirksam __ Schnecken aus einem Warmwasser 
Aquarium?
Gruss Patrick


----------



## lollo (2. Feb. 2020)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man eigentlich wirksam __ Schnecken aus einem Warmwasser
> Aquarium?


Hallo,

ganz einfach, durch Schnecken


----------



## Biotopfan (2. Feb. 2020)

Ich wollte doch nur Wasser zapfen...ihhh, was baumelt denn da vor meiner __ Nase
  
Tigerschnegelsex
  
Normal machen die das an der Hauswand und hinterlassen da ihre Rotzflecken...bähhh
Aber trotzdem..herzlich willkommen in unserm Garten...
Nur muß man jetzt aufpassen, wen man meuchelt und Schneckenkorn ist tabu..auch wegen den Molchen, die ja kleine __ Schnecken fressen.

Eine Wirkungsvolle Methode Schnecken zu suchen, ist Erdsäcke in den Garten schmeißen...gerne auch mehrere auf einen Haufen...
Wenn man die nach Regenwetter umdreht, kleben von unten lauter __ Tigerschnegel und spanische Wegschnecken dran...da kann man sie bequem einsammeln.

Man kann auch einen großen Tontopf nehmen, da eine durchsichtige Plastikfolie rein..schön nass machen..paar Tage warten und die Schnecken ernten...
Plastikfolien können sie nicht wiederstehen...
VG Monika


----------



## Lumita (2. Feb. 2020)

Also wir haben fünf Laufenten.. Seitdem keine __ Schnecken mehr. Der Fischteich ist allerdings abgetrennt. In diesem Gebiet leben Schnecken, __ Frösche und Co. Bei uns schmeißen die Nachbarn ab an an Schnecken übern Zaun, dass die Entis was zum Naschen haben.  vs.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Feb. 2020)

lollo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ganz einfach, durch Schnecken



Hi Lollo,

dafür hat man nach der Aktion das Becken irgendwann voller Raub-Turmdeckelschnecken

MfG Frank


----------



## lollo (3. Feb. 2020)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> dafür hat man nach der Aktion das Becken irgendwann voller Raub-Turmdeckelschnecken


Moin Frank,

nö, die sollen sich nicht im Aquarium vermehren, weil das Umfeld wohl nicht das Richtige ist, dass dafür benötigt wird.
Habe auch nur eine die erfolgreich tätig ist, dass sehe ich an den leeren Schneckenhäusern der Posthornschnecken, und Tellerschnecken.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (3. Feb. 2020)

Und wie die sich im Aquarium vermehren können, müssen allerdings dazu wenigstens zu zweit sein. 1 alleine kann nicht.


----------



## lollo (3. Feb. 2020)

Wachtlerhof schrieb:


> Und wie die sich im Aquarium vermehren können, müssen allerdings dazu wenigstens zu zweit sein. 1 alleine kann nicht.


Moin,

ok, ich habe da mal etwas anderes gelesen, aber bei meinem einzelnem Räuber kann ja nichts passieren.


----------



## Patrick K (3. Feb. 2020)

Hi, soviel ich weiß, können __ Schnecken sich selbst befruchten, also kann auch eine zur Katastrophe werden
Aber da kann uns Frank sicher mehr dazu sagen........

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Wachtlerhof (3. Feb. 2020)

Die Raubturmdeckelschnecke (Clea helena, Syn.: Anentome helena) ist getrenntgeschlechtig. Somit kann sich eine einzelne nicht vermehren.


----------



## Biotopfan (3. Feb. 2020)

Hallo, eigentlich sind Aquarienschnecken ja hier eigentlich ehr nicht gemeint...
Ich pflege auch Clea/Anentome Helena. Und das schon ne ganze Weile.
Die beiden Becken werden komplett schneckenfrei gehalten.
Vermehrt haben sich die Helenen aber trotzdem nicht nenneswert.
Warscheinlich ist es ihnen bei mir einfach zu kalt. Gelege gibt es öfters.
Einen großen Nachteil hat das Ganze...
__ Schnecken sind schon nützlich im Aquarium, weil sie allerhand Beläge und Schmotter entfernen. Das fehlt mir ab und zu schon etwas.
Ich habe zwar Welse in dem Becken, aber mit ihrem Saugmaul können sie feinfiedrige Pflanzen nicht sauber halten. 
Ich hab die Helenen damals eigentlich ihrer selbst willen eingesetzt..finde sie sehr schön und interessant. Das sie derart das Becken von PHS, Blasen und TDS reinigen würden, hatte ich nicht gedacht..weil davon waren sehr viele vorhanden...
Also immer gut überlegen, ob man das wirklich will.
Die Helenen fressen auf Fischfutter, das ist nicht das Problem...aber die Putzeigenschaften der andern Schnecken sind schon auch was wert...
VG Monika


----------



## Patrick K (3. Feb. 2020)

Wachtlerhof schrieb:


> Die Raubturmdeckelschnecke (Clea helena, Syn.: Anentome helena) ist getrenntgeschlechtig. Somit kann sich eine einzelne nicht vermehren


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Feb. 2020)

Hi Patrick,

auch bei den Schneckenarten die Zwitter sind reicht eine eigentlich nicht aus. Um befruchtete Eier zu produzieren müssen sich auch 2 Zwitterschnecken gegenseitig befruchten - siehe Monikas Foto von den beiden sich paarenden __ Tigerschnegel auf Seite 3   
Wenn man sich von solchen Zwittern aber eine einzelne ins Becken holt kann es durchaus sein das sie vorher ein Nümmerchen mit ner Artgenossin im Händlerbecken hatte und das sie dann halt den entwicklungfähigen Laich twas später im eigenen Becken ablegt

Lollo hatte da wohl die Raub-Turmdeckelschnecken mit Rennschnecken verwechselt. Diese vermehren sich im "normalen" Tropenbecken nicht da sich deren Eier nur in Brackwasser entwickeln (Eier legen sie aber trotzdem massig ab die dann lange als helle Pünktchen im Becken zu sehen sind)

MfG Frank


----------



## Patrick K (3. Feb. 2020)

Hi, Danke für die Info. Ich selbst habe ( noch) kein Becken, kümmere mich aber ehrenamtlich um ein Becken im örtlichen Kindergarten und das wiederum hat da ein kleines __ Schnecken Proiblem.
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Biotopfan (4. Feb. 2020)

Hei, man kann die __ Schnecken in regionalen Verkaufsplattformen anbieten.
Zum Liebhaben oder verfüttern. Letzteres darf man aber nicht schreiben, sonst geht die Anzeige evt. nicht online, weil Lebendfutter verboten ist...
Man kann sie verschenken oder gegen Fischfutter eintauschen.
Schnecken anderweitig zu entsorgen, bring ich nicht übers Herz...
Ich hab auch deswegen Helenen, weil ich da überschüssige Schnecken aus sämtlichen Becken reinwerfen kann. Das einzige in dem Becken, was ich doof finde, ist der Schneckenfriedhof am Boden...

Ein "Schneckenproblem" ist in den allermeisten Fällen, ein Futterproblem.
Nur wenn sie ausreichend zu fressen vorfinden, vermehren sie sich wie die Ratten.
Von daher die Fütterung mal überdenken. Ich hab ein Welsbecken mit Ancistrus Claro, in dem ich gerne die Jungen aufziehen möchte...da muß viel Futter 3x am Tag im ganzen Becken verteilt werden, weil die Jungen nicht zum Futter kommen, sondern das Futter zu ihnen kommen muß...
Frag nicht, wieviele blaue und rosa PHS da drin sind. Ich muß immermal die Reißleine ziehen und Schnecken rausködern, weil sie ruckzuck auf den Futtertabs für die großen Welse hocken...
Meistens bring ich sie im "Restaurante Helena" unter. Aber manchmal sind es so viele, das es nicht mehr geht...dann sammel ich die und geb sie einem Kugelfischfan...da dürfen sie nur nicht zu groß sein, sonst können die Erbsenkugelfische die nicht knacken...aber der freut sich immer...
Weil die müssen immer Schneckenhäuser aufbeißen weil ihre "Zähne" sich sonst nicht abnutzen und immer weiter wachsen...bis sie verhungern.
So haben die Schnecken noch einen Sinn gehabt...
VG Monika


----------



## lollo (4. Feb. 2020)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Lollo hatte da wohl die Raub-Turmdeckelschnecken mit Rennschnecken verwechselt.


Moin Frank,

wahrscheinlich mit der Stahlhelmschnecke Neritina pulligera, diese habe ich auch, denn ich hatte mich über beide vorher schlau gelesen,
dies ist allerdings schon etwas länger her.
Beide, auch die Raubschnecke Clea helena, machen genau das was sie machen sollen, die Stahlhelmschnecke grast die Algen, und die Raubschnecke
die in Überzahl o.g. anderen __ Schnecken. Mit Eiern habe ich kein Problem, hab wohl einen Kerl
erwischt.


----------



## ralph_hh (4. Feb. 2020)

Ich hatte früher extrem Probleme mit den braunen spanischen __ Nacktschnecken. Salat pflanzen oder dergleichen konnte ich vergessen. Ich hab mal meinen Grünkohl nahezu komplett an Kohlweißlingsraupen verloren. Als ich im Jahr danach den Kohlrabi mit einem Netz gegen die Falter versehen habe, haben sich darunter unbemerkt die __ Schnecken satt gefressen. Nur an meine Tomaten gehen sie nicht ran.

Ich nehme gegen die Biester die Rosenschere. Die Mehrzahl der Schnecken kommt bei mir von der großen unbebauten Wiese nebenan. In einem extrem feuchten Jahr hab ich mal auf meinem kleinen 1,5m schmalen und 10m langen Stück Rasen hinterm Haus an einem einzigen Morgen 330 Schnecken gemeuchelt. Seitdem geh ich recht großzügig mit Ferramol zu Werke. So übel wars aber nie wieder. Nach dem heißen Sommer 2018 ist momentan Ruhe, 2018 und 2019 war kaum eine Schnecke da.


----------



## ralph_hh (4. Feb. 2020)

Hab übrigens auch mal mit Schneckenzäunen experimentiert. Da um das Beet herum relativ viel Zeug wuchert, haben die __ Schnecken schnell eine Brücke, wo sie doch rüber können....

Der Edelstahlzaun war mir zu teuer. Ich hab dann einen Elektrozaun gebastelt. Zwei Reihen Kupferdraht in 1cm Abstand auf Holzlatten genagelt, und einen 9V Pulsgeber angeschlossen. Die Schnecke verursache einen Kurzen und bekommt einen gewischt. Funktioniert hervorragend. Bei 12V wird sie gegrillt, bei 6V kriech sie rüber. Leider korrodiert Kupfer sehr schnell und dann wird das wirkungslos. Und ein Maulwurf, der seine Hügel auf den Zaun schmeißt stört da auch. Das müsste man mit echtem korrosionsfestem Weidezaunband noch mal versuchen. War mir aber irgendwann Zuviel Aufwand. Störungsfreie Elektrik und feuchte Erde nah beieinander klappt nicht so leicht.


----------



## Biotopfan (4. Feb. 2020)

Hei, Wassergraben soll sehr gut funktionieren...
Der muß halt breit genug sein und auch keine Brücke drüberhängen.
Zumindest wäre dann eine Weile Ruhe...
Einen Tropfen Spülmittel rein, dann gibts auch keine Mückenplage

Bei uns war das auch so, mit den unbebauten Wiesengrundstücken..mittlerweile ist alles bebaut und nichtnur die __ Schnecken, sondern auch die Schmetterlinge und sonstiges Gekröse hat schwer nachgelassen...
Aber es haben sich bei unserm Teich __ Molche angesiedelt...__ Kröten laufen rum, Spitzmäuse, Glühwürmchen, Vögel, __ Tigerschnegel, Weinbergschnecken und zu guterletzt noch die Trockenheit der letzten 2 Jahre.
So komm ich im Mom ganz gut ohne Ferramol klar...nur ganz kleine Sämlinge muß ich manchmal schützen...aber sehr ungern...wegen den Molchen
Aber das mit den Plastiktüten geht echt super...solange keiner meine Pflänzchen angreift streue ich nicht. und wenn ich sie unter den Folien absammeln kann, gehen sie nichtmehr an den Salat.
Was auch hilft, ist nur morgends gießen...das hat aber den Nachteil, das sich dann wiederum die Erdflöhe wohlfühlen und meine Kohlpflanzen, Rucca und Radischen lochen
VG Monika


----------



## Tyrano86 (28. Feb. 2020)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 213257
> Ich wollte doch nur Wasser zapfen...ihhh, was baumelt denn da vor meiner __ Nase
> Anhang anzeigen 213259
> Tigerschnegelsex
> ...



nachdem ich mir vorletztes Jahr einmal Tigerschnegel von einer Tigerschnegelfarm besorgt hatte, habe ich letztes Jahr noch zwei Schnegel gesehen. Eine Paarung oder vermehrt Tigerschnegel leider nicht :-(. Schön zu sehen, dass sie sich bei dir etwas heimischer fühlen


----------



## Biotopfan (1. März 2020)

Hei, die leben ja sehr versteckt und müssen sich erstmal vermehren.
Besonders gerne liegen sie tagsüber unter Totholz.
Aber auch Plastiktüten, wie Erdsäcke haben es ihnen angetan.
Erstmal müssen die 2 sich finden und paaren, dann dauert es ewig, bis sie geschlechtsreif werden und ihrerseits Junge bekommen.
Kein Vergleich zu den __ Nacktschnecken, die man loswerden will...
Wird schon werden..die Daumen sind gedrückt...

Spätestens wenn an der Hauswand dann die Schleimspuren bis in etwa 50cm bis 1m Höhe hängen, weißt Du...sie sind da...Sieht schon bisschen eklig aus
VG Monika


----------

